# Recommend someone who knows old Ethan Allen furniture?



## garndawg (Apr 9, 2010)

Folks,

We're looking to unload a heirloom antique dining room suite and are casting about for a decent antique / consignment dealer in NW ATL to give us an idea of what we've got.

As best I can tell, it's early Ethan Allen, as some of the stamps say Baumritter.  The chairs are Windsor, the table is a dropleaf (butterfly) and the cabinet / hutch is an American Traditional.  I believe all the pieces are hard rock maple in a nutmeg finish.

Here's a few pictures, to give you an idea...

Thanks for all the help, in advance...


----------



## jason4445 (Apr 11, 2010)

Baumritter started making upscale furniture in the early 1930's and then sometime in the late 1950's started using the Ethan Allen name as in Ethan Allen by Baumritter.  Then in around 1970 they dropped the Baumritter and went straight to the Ethan Allen name and started the Willamsburg collection based on furniture found at Williamsburg, VA.

Early Baumritter stuff is considered antique furniture, but the ones with the Ethan Allen name generally is not. Once they picked up the Ethan Allen name they went to a semi assembly line production - still good quality, but not the same as the individual craftsmen type days.  Also the Williamsburg Collection took off with the Yuppies in the mid 80's and that was the only way they could fill the orders.  It is to this day a very strong company.

You items definitely came before the 70's but before the early 50's too,  and it does have the "60's look"  just about any used furniture dealer could advise you on it value or insurance value wise.


----------



## garndawg (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Jason.  I had suspected late 50's or so.  I've seen the chairs from time to time for about $200 apiece.  Also the hutch itself for about $750.  Haven't matched up the cabinet or table.

In fact, I've yet to see anything like the table in my online searching...


----------

